# testo a fronte



## Claxy87

Buonasera!
Come si dice in spagnolo "testo a fronte" parlando di un libro tradotto che presenta anche il testo in lingua originale a fronte appunto? 
grazie.


----------



## Geviert

Edición bilingüe.


----------



## Claxy87

Si parla di un piccolo glossario allegato ad un documento che è stato tradotto dallo spagnolo all'italiano, e la frase è la seguente: "Le voci in traduzione non appaiono ordinate alfabeticamente perché vincolate al *testo a fronte*, il quale esige una corrispondenza tra la voce originale e la sua traduzione".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Claxy87 said:


> Si parla di un piccolo glossario allegato ad un documento che è stato tradotto dallo spagnolo all'italiano, e la frase è la seguente: "Le voci in traduzione non appaiono ordinate alfabeticamente perché vincolate al *testo a fronte*, il quale esige una corrispondenza tra la voce originale e la sua traduzione".



TU come lo tradurresti?


----------



## Claxy87

azzarderei "texto a frente"?


----------



## Geviert

Dovrei gridare la risposta?


----------



## Claxy87

Geviert said:


> Edición bilingüe.



Si capisce così che mi riferisco al solo testo originale in lingua e non anche alla sua traduzione?


----------



## Geviert

Una _edición bilingüe _è un "un libro *tradotto *che presenta anche il testo in lingua originale a fronte appunto". Adesso aggiungi che non deve comprendere la traduzione. Se non vi è la traduzione, l'espressione "testo a fronte" è una dicitura impropria perché il lettore non ha nulla da confrontare, solo l'originale. Se poi ti riferisci solo a un glossario e non all'opera in quanto tale, è fuorviante, secondo me. Io scriverei semplicemente:  

"Le voci in traduzione non appaiono ordinate alfabeticamente perché vincolate al *testo in lingua originale,* il quale esige una corrispondenza tra la voce originale e la sua traduzione". Se vie è "il testo a fronte" si capirà da solo, oppure andrà magari nel titolo "Glossario di Pinco Pallino con testo a fronte" (... en versión _bilingüe_).


----------



## Neuromante

Una edición bilingüe sería una que se presenta tanto con el texto traducido como con el original* íntegro. *Por lo tanto no tiene nada que ver con  lo que necesitas para tu traducción.


¿El glosario presenta las palabras en el orden de aparición en el texto? ¿Con un número delante que remite desde texto hasta la traducción? ¿En un lenguaje "raro" que no es ni español ni italiano? Creo que TODO esto es parte importantísima del contexto para saber de que se está hablando aquí.
Y creo, también, que no habrá una traducción establecida, visto que


----------



## Claxy87

Dunque, mi è stato chiesto di tradurre un documento (es > it), scegliendo se presentare la traduzione come testo autonomo o se porla con l'originale a fronte, e di scrivere un commento traduttologico in spagnolo in cui spiego il perchè delle mie scelte. Il documento originale spagnolo presenta in allegato un glossarietto con la definizione delle voci principali (trattandosi di un testo specialistico), ovviamente in ordine alfabetico. Ora, io ho optato per mettere il testo a fronte, e di conseguenza le voci del glossario in traduzione non sono ordinate alfabeticamente perchè vincolate al testo a fronte. Non avendo questo vincolo le avrei invece poste in ordine alfabetico. Stavo quindi cercando di spiegare a commento la mia scelta. A questo punto potrei seguire il suggerimento di Geviert e mettere semplicemente "testo in lingua originale".
Grazie


----------



## Geviert

Mi sembra più sensato. Se proprio vuoi specificare la presenza del testo (pur se evidente), puoi aggiungere "testo in lingua originale _riportato a fronte_..."


----------



## Claxy87

"Texto original puesto en frente"? Si dice così?


----------



## Geviert

No. Io direi: texto en versión / lengua original.


----------



## Neuromante

Orden del glosario *vinculado* al texto en lengua original ¿?


----------



## Claxy87

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------

